# Jones Solution Split vs others?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Weston and Venture boards are going to last longer. They just will. Personally for Venture, I really like the Helix, but the Storm is a great board. Venture probably has the best float of anyone, just due to their profile. It's very powder friendly. 

As far as price reduction goes. The Jones and Iguchi models would serve you just fine.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Venture Storm and love it in powder. I've also beaten the %^**$ out of it and it's still going strong. I would like to have a solid version if I was looking for a pow specific board for snowcat trips (if I could do such things regularly). I could also opt for a Never Summer 25, but either board would be good).


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a dude on ebay selling NOS Venture splits from a few seasons back right now. He has a 165x26 Storm up that would work brilliantly for you and is accepting offers. Also, don't sleep on the Hovercraft. If you do want to go the Jones route, that is actually a really versatile ride. It's a pow board, but can rip all sorts of conditions, including ice and groomers.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Maandy said:


> Tried figuring this out on my own but the information on the internet seems quite unreliable (every site/forum says something different).
> 
> I'm trying to get myself my first splitboard/bc set so I can start riding with my friends next season (never did splitboarding/snowshoeing before, only off piste/slack country).
> 
> ...


Not sure where your riding but my next split will probably be a Jones Hovercraft split(or something similar), freaking AMAZING board.


----------



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

@hikeswithdogs I live and ride in Japan (both on the main island around Nagano and in Hokkaido) so there's plenty of really good pow 

Thanks for the input everyone! Guess I'll just wait till next season and get a new Venture Storm. Or this http://www.fieldearthdesign.com/field-earth/online/ped.html if I find a bag with cash on the street


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Maandy said:


> @hikeswithdogs I live and ride in Japan (both on the main island around Nagano and in Hokkaido) so there's plenty of really good pow
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone! Guess I'll just wait till next season and get a new Venture Storm. Or this FIELD EARTH SNOWBOARDS I ped if I find a bag with cash on the street


Then for me a split powder board would be by far my first choice, good luck and have fun!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

for japan I would be looking at a k2 splitbean, rossi sushi, or solomon sicksplit or derby split.


----------

